# red oak landscaping pics



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

here are some from plowing at my parents house today. we got about 6" of the fluffy snow.


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

here is a steep drive that i do. it actually isn't that hard to due. and cleans up really well.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

thats a steep one for sure, do you back blade it? and are you missing one turkey wing on purpose?


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

yes they are removable. i take that one off so i can throw over the bank. yes i back drag that steep one. i back right through the snow never really had a problem. been plowing it for many years.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

luckily its steep doing downhill...i do an apartment building with an underground garage that is about that steep, maybe a little steeper but it is going down into the garage. scares me to death everytime, take my time drivin down to the bottom of that thing to back drag it, just inch down it. havent had any ice on it yet not takin any chances.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice.

how you you like the back blade


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

will never plow with out it. it is so versatile. from backdraging garages to doing inside circle drives. it works awesome.. it scrapes clean with down pressure.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Can you put down pressure on your backblade?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, looking foward to more pics.


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

lawnproslawncar;711794 said:


> Can you put down pressure on your backblade?


yes it has downpressure. will lift up the back of the truck.


----------



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

turfman15;712121 said:


> yes it has downpressure. will lift up the back of the truck.


Where'd you get it, what model, cost, etc? Hope you dont mind me asking. I do way too much back dragging and circle stuff.


----------



## Tyler7692 (Sep 1, 2008)

How do you plow with a backblade? I've never done it nor seen one used. Do you go backwards or forwards, drag or push? Just curious.


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

Their a "pull plow". You back up, drop the back one and the front, Watch Select Service's videos. Thats my dream set up! Haha


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

Snowplow71;712717 said:


> Their a "pull plow". You back up, drop the back one and the front, Watch Select Service's videos. Thats my dream set up! Haha


that is my dream setup too


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

lawnprolawns;712534 said:


> Where'd you get it, what model, cost, etc? Hope you dont mind me asking. I do way too much back dragging and circle stuff.


i don't exactly know what it cost. it came with my other truck, which is now a backup truck so i put it on this one. it is a daniels pull plow. do a google search and you should find more info on it. they are great.


----------



## bossplwr09 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey guys, if you're really interested in a back plow there are places in Grand Rapids, Mi that fab up some pretty amazing ones.. If you just want a simple one you can take a look at these: http://www.bb-truck.com/ it's under the snowplows section then quick hitch real plow. Or Ebling and Sons in Grand Rapids: http://eblingandson.com I don't know how anyone could plow without these back plows, most of the time the back plow is used a lot more than the front! If you have any questions let me know!


----------

